# How to claim bonus points for region outside Auckland?



## manishkrchaudhary (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi Seniors!

How to claim bonus points for region outside Auckland?.

Is there any specific criteria or rule?

Please share your information with us.

Thanks.

Manish


----------



## shammy (May 30, 2013)

You can only claim those points if you have a job / job offer somewhere other than Auckland. Simple, but not so easy!


----------



## manishkrchaudhary (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks for quick reply!!

You have a any idea or information regarding any immigration consultant who deal with this fields.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

manishkrchaudhary said:


> Thanks for quick reply!!
> 
> You have a any idea or information regarding any immigration consultant who deal with this fields.


What exactly do you want to know ?
Shammy's post is accurate.
This question is in the first section of the EOI where points can only be claimed if you already have a job or a job offer in NZ.
F you wish to know more, have a look yourself in the ops manual.....

www.immigration.govt.nz/opsmanual


----------

